# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Vendita intra a privato con iva??

## fabrizio75

Buon giorno gentilmente vorrei sapere se la vendita di prodottti ad un paese comunitario da parte di un operatore italiano è soggetta ad iva e non come se vendessi ad un soggetto iva che nel qule caso si amette fattura senxa iva art 41?? se invece si vendesse ad un privato fuori dal territorio comunitario ad esempio Canada, sempre con iva l'operatore italiano deve emettere fattura??Grazie in anticipo e buon lavoro :Smile:

----------


## L'italiano

> Buon giorno gentilmente vorrei sapere se la vendita di prodottti ad un paese comunitario da parte di un operatore italiano è soggetta ad iva e non come se vendessi ad un soggetto iva che nel qule caso si amette fattura senxa iva art 41?? se invece si vendesse ad un privato fuori dal territorio comunitario ad esempio Canada, sempre con iva l'operatore italiano deve emettere fattura??Grazie in anticipo e buon lavoro

  
Ciao, 
Vendita di beni a privato UE: iva italiana.
Vendita di beni a soggetto passivo UE: niente Iva 
Vendita di beni a privato o impresa extra UE: è un'esportazione e quindi niente Iva (l'esportazione va provata)

----------


## fabrizio75

> Ciao, 
> Vendita di beni a privato UE: iva italiana.
> Vendita di beni a soggetto passivo UE: niente Iva 
> Vendita di beni a privato o impresa extra UE: è un'esportazione e quindi niente Iva (l'esportazione va provata)

  Grazie molte gentilissimo e preciso; un ultima cosa se posso, in che senso l'esportazione va provata? basta anche la fattura del corriere che si occupa della spedizione??grazie ancora :Smile:

----------


## anagre

No ci vuole per forza la copia della bolletta doganale, che comunque di norma il corriere si preoccupa sempre di fornire.

----------


## raffy4791

scusate ma nel caso in cui si fa la vendita ad un privato ue, deve essere presentato il modello intra

----------

